# Frog Mouth Stuck Open



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey all,

One of my Variabilis has had its mouth stuck open for about 2ish weeks now. I first noticed the issue when it was down inside of a bromeliad and figured the frog was shedding. Four or Five days went by and it was still down in the bromeliad with its mouth open. Then it was out of the bromeliad with its mouth open, but I could never catch it. Today I finally caught it and put it into a temporary tub to see if that would do any good. None of the other 2 frogs in the tank seem to have any issues with them. The one with its mouth stuck open doesn't seem to have anything stuck in its throat. It is beginning to look overly skinny, but I think yesterday it ate a few flies since it looks a little bit fatter today than it did. I'll readily admit that my supplement may be ready for a swap out for fresher stuff, so its possible that might be the issue (Repashy Calcium Plus). Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

You would have to put him in a small clear container (to keep him from jumping away), and view under a microscope to see if anything were caught in there. 

A vet would be able to do that, and maybe even extract it. I could see placing the microscope in a large tub, in case he decides to make a run for it. 

Maybe a gentle stream of water could dislodge whatever it is. 

If it is calcium deficiency, that's too bad. Change the calcium supplements every 6 months, or even more often. I do it every May & November because that aligns with the reptile show.

Mark


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I would be surprised if the frog is eating anything with the mouth like that. 

How old is it?


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

oldlady25715 said:


> I would be surprised if the frog is eating anything with the mouth like that.
> 
> How old is it?


Less than 1 year


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't damn believe it. When I posted my last response the frog's mouth was stuck open. Fast forward 5 minutes, I glance over and it's closed...after 2 weeks going on 3.










EDIT: And it's open again


----------

